# I can't find chocolate world company



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm not sure where I keep going wrong, but I can't find this company thru any search I've tried. Does anyone buy from them? If you have a moment could you type in a link........thank-you!?

P.S. They make chocolate molds, professional grade.


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

dear w.debord,
is this something like what you're looking for?http://www.americanchocolatemould.com


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

Not sure if this is what you're looking for:

vantagehouse.com sells Chocolate World products: 
For over 10 years Chocolate World has been renowned for its extensive range of chocolatemoulds._These include traditional Fruits de Mer, bars, eggs, Christmas, Easter, heart and novelty designs and many more._They also supply equipment and small utensils._

http://www.vantagehouse.com/cworld.htm

However, they claim to be the exclusive agent for Chocolate World in the UK & Ireland.

And here's the Chocolate World web site (they're in Belgium)

http://www.chocolateworld.be/indexeng.htm


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks. I'm still not totally sure any of those are the place I'm looking for. I go to these pastry demos and I've seen the most incredible molds used by pro's there. The ones I've seen in the demos I can't find at any of those sites unless there all buying custom made molds.


All I know is the place where everyone reccomends is called chocolateworld. Somehow I was under the impression I could get these more local to Chicago.

Stumped again..........


----------



## danno (Mar 12, 2001)

Hi Wendy, Can you be more specific about what kind of molds you are looking for
Danno


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

Wendy, I found another supplier of Chocolate World molds: Tomric Plastics. I'm pretty sure they're recommended by Jacques Torres too. Anyhow, at their site they have both professional and home grade molds. In the professional line, they list Chocolate World molds. Here's a link directly to that page: http://www.tomric.com/european.php3

Good luck.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the link Thull. I do know about them, but I didn't realize they carried molds from chocolate world. 

I bought their catalog years ago (tomric's) and I still haven't ordered from them....but believe me- I day dream about it. I love the items they featured on their web page!! Most of those aren't in my old catalog. I wish they had a detailed catalog posted online....


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

W.DeBord,

I'm sure if you message them thru their contact page they will be happy to provide you with the information you're looking for.


----------

